# Scotland International Football Team



## smange (Sep 8, 2012)

So after another pretty ordinary performance under the stewardship of Craig Levein it already looks like its going to be a long and arduous qualifying campaign which will end in non-qualification, (no I never thought we would qualify before today either) when is someone going to tell us why Craig Levein is still in the managers job? 

I still do not know why he got the job in the first place, I mean what previous success has he had at management level which convinced the SFA that he was the man?

Kenny Miller has never been an international standard striker but yet we persist with him, today he was an absolute waste of space and looked shattered at half time yet Levein left him on the pitch until the 80th minute while Jordan Rhodes (46 goals in last 47 games) was left twiddling his thumbs.

Gary Caldwell has played all his career at centre half yet Levein all of a sudden thinks he is an international standard holding midfielder.

Charlie Adam gave the ball away nearly every time he got it but lasted the whole match

Allan Hutton cant get in an awful Aston Villa team and hasnt kicked a ball in anger recently but is put straight into the Scotland team.

Add in the nonsense recently about Levein saying he couldnt pick a certain Rangers player while he was playing in the 3rd division yet he named another in his squad. 

Also the recent statement from him saying that the international door is closed to Steven Fletcher (the most expensive ever Scottish player who is arguably playing at the highest level of the whole squad) due to some previous arguement which Fletcher is prepared to sit down and talk about but Levein just refuses.

After all that can someone explain to me why he is managing my country??? He wasnt the man the fans wanted so the SFA cant use that feeble excuse.

Is it just me or do any of my fellow countrymen feel the same?


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 8, 2012)

Totally agree mate, Hutton is rank rotten and can't get a game in a shocking Villa team, Miller plays in the retirement league that is the MLS about time he showed some baws and played Rhodes and Mackie from the start.

For me Dixon was MOM solid display from the young full back.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 8, 2012)

Scotland have a football team?????? 














Only joking, dont shoot me!!!


----------



## Fraz (Sep 8, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Totally agree mate, Hutton is rank rotten and can't get a game in a shocking Villa team, Miller plays in the retirement league that is the MLS about time he showed some baws and played Rhodes and Mackie from the start.

For me Dixon was MOM solid display from the young full back.
		
Click to expand...

This.

We _Could_ have a good team if that nugget picked the best players available...and played them in their best positions... Come back Bertie Vogts, all is forgiven... Lol


----------



## smange (Sep 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Scotland have a football team??????
		
Click to expand...

Wondered how long it would take for a smartarse comment from an Englander

And yes we do have a football team and you know what?

Its a piss poor team but at least we know that and admit it instead of hiding behind a world cup win from nearly fifty years ago and thinking we are world beaters.

The Scottish National team for years punched above its weight and its only now in recent years that we have found out natural level. We are a small country with a small population so how on earth are we going to produce an all conquering team?

All we as fans ask is that the best available players are picked and only when they are playing well for their clubs, as it should be with International football.

In my opinion this isnt happening under the current management team and its time Levein was under pressure from the SFA to deliver performances.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 8, 2012)

I was giving Levien a fair chance up till he picked a Div 3 player to represent Scotland.
Miller is past his sell by and was not too good in the first place.
VERY predictable tactics in his last few games.
Mind you, one loss [to Spain] in the last eight games at Hampden is not shabby.


----------



## granters (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm at my witts end with levein,spent the last 3 days boasting about his 9 forwards and yet again plays one up front against a limited side,at home. So utterly frustrating,same old story and can't see us qualifying as we need every point we can get at home. We need someone with imagination and flair to manage us,levein is beyond predictable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you need to win the home matches so not a good start. There were some talented players not playing and so if you can nick a few points on the road you may still have a squeek. I think finishing second and taking your chances in the play-offs would be a good result


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was giving Levien a fair chance up till he *picked a Div 3* player to represent Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Did he really? Come on, do you _really_ believe that a player good enough to play in the SPL for 4/5 years who finds himself in the 3rd division because of circumstances out side of his control (and in one fell swoop too, not gradually slipping through the league levels) is not good enough? 
I mean, yeah the jibes and fun poking at the The Rangers situation has been a good laugh but if you really believe what you just said then you have bitten in to the media and hatred hype just a bit too much IMO, either that or you know nowt about the game (and I don't believe that's the case).


----------



## thecraw (Sep 8, 2012)

When Avril went 4-6-0 last year he should have been bundled into a taxi and told never to darken the doors of Hampden Park again. He is a clueless fool and Billy Davies with that squad would work wonders.

Avril is a media darling and God only knows why. He has won a 3rd division championship with the Blue Brazil and thats his whack! His football he serves up is a disgrace. Get him out the door fast.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			When Avril went 4-6-0 last year he should have been bundled into a taxi and told never to darken the doors of Hampden Park again. He is a clueless fool and Billy Davies with that squad would work wonders.

Avril is a media darling and God only knows why. He has won a 3rd division championship with the Blue Brazil and thats his whack! His football he serves up is a disgrace. Get him out the door fast.
		
Click to expand...

Amen.

Levein is an utter tit.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 8, 2012)

Do ye want Trapatoni ? ye can have him . honestly .. Al we needed was Borat to show up to complete the farce ... but hey a win is a win .......................................... seemingly.(wheres that bloody sadfacesmiley)


----------



## chris661 (Sep 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Did he really? Come on, do you _really_ believe that a player good enough to play in the SPL for 4/5 years who finds himself in the 3rd division because of circumstances out side of his control (and in one fell swoop too, not gradually slipping through the league levels) is not good enough? 
I mean, yeah the jibes and fun poking at the The Rangers situation has been a good laugh but if you really believe what you just said then you have bitten in to the media and hatred hype just a bit too much IMO, either that or you know nowt about the game (and I don't believe that's the case).
		
Click to expand...

Outside of his control? They all had a chance to walk away when the old rangers died. It was only the fact they knew they would never get the same money elsewhere.

As for Scotland it is a joke and frankly an embarrassment for Levein to be able to continue but I suppose he is cheap....


----------



## smange (Sep 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Did he really? Come on, do you _really_ believe that a player good enough to play in the SPL for 4/5 years who finds himself in the 3rd division because of circumstances out side of his control (and in one fell swoop too, not gradually slipping through the league levels) is not good enough? 
I mean, yeah the jibes and fun poking at the The Rangers situation has been a good laugh but if you really believe what you just said then you have bitten in to the media and hatred hype just a bit too much IMO, either that or you know nowt about the game (and I don't believe that's the case).
		
Click to expand...

Its not about whether the guy was good enough or not.

The fact is Levein stated it would be impossible to pick a player who was playing in the 3rd division due to the standard of football he would be playing, which is perfectly acceptable, but he then went on to name another Rangers player in his squad and only through public pressure did he not play him.

The man is an arse and the sooner he goes the better. The only people who will be sad to see him go are the bookies where he seems to spend most of his time and wages.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Outside of his control? They all had a chance to walk away when the old rangers died. It was only the fact they knew they would never get the same money elsewhere.

As for Scotland it is a joke and frankly an embarrassment for Levein to be able to continue but I suppose he is cheap....
		
Click to expand...

They had the chance after the fact Chris is what I meant. Whether they stayed or not is erse all to do with their ability. But lets not let that get in the way of a good bit of hating.
For the record I care not much for either bigot brother. 

Smange, Good point well made. I know what you mean. All I was questioning was whether the statement was about ability rather than the level being played at or if too many peoples hatred for the rangers gets in the way.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 8, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			They had the chance after the fact Chris is what I meant. Whether they stayed or not is erse all to do with their ability. But lets not let that get in the way of a good bit of hating.
For the record I care not much for either bigot brother.
		
Click to expand...

Who mentioned hating? Is that chip on your shoulder big enough?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Who mentioned hating? Is that chip on your shoulder big enough?
		
Click to expand...

Chip on my shoulder..ha guid one. But naw. Your diskike of anything or anyone connected to the Rangers is self evident from your post above assuming greed as the determiner and your posts on the other thread. 
I on the other hand dont reallly care about either OF side and was asking about ability rather than motive. How that puts me in the chip category must be something that only OF fans understand.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 9, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Did he really? Come on, do you _really_ believe that a player good enough to play in the SPL for 4/5 years who finds himself in the 3rd division because of circumstances out side of his control (and in one fell swoop too, not gradually slipping through the league levels) is not good enough? 
I mean, yeah the jibes and fun poking at the The Rangers situation has been a good laugh but if you really believe what you just said then you have bitten in to the media and hatred hype just a bit too much IMO, either that or you know nowt about the game (and I don't believe that's the case).
		
Click to expand...

Greig, It was because he had previously said that he would not pick Wallace as he was playing in a lower league.
To be honest he probably could have done with him last night!
I rate Black quite highly, funny how he was not picked when he shone for ICT.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Greig, It was because he had previously said that he would not pick Wallace as he was playing in a lower league.
To be honest he probably could have done with him last night!
I rate Black quite highly, funny how he was not picked when he shone for ICT.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I am of the opinion if the player has the ability they should be playing. I dont really care who or where they play just that they can do a job for my country.


----------



## alnecosse (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to have seen Miller and Rhodes play together, to be fair  Millar never got much service as our final ball was mince all game, I think at home we should be playing with 2 strikers and as Avril says weve got 9 so why not get some of them on park. New campaign but more of the same, the playing without a striker against the czechs finished me with Levein he made the national side a laughing stock,at the time the czechs were very poor and there for the taking.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 9, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Chip on my shoulder..ha guid one. But naw. Your diskike of anything or anyone connected to the Rangers is self evident from your post above assuming greed as the determiner and your posts on the other thread. 
I on the other hand dont reallly care about either OF side and was asking about ability rather than motive. How that puts me in the chip category must be something that only OF fans understand.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming greed? Tell me what other reason there is to drop to the bottom level off football when you were playing and scoring in Europe the previous night.  Can't be for the football is it?

I want the players that play for my national team to be playing st the highest level possible not going through the motions and picking their Money in the bottom tier of football.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Assuming greed? Tell me what other reason there is to drop to the bottom level off football when you were playing and scoring in Europe the previous night.  Can't be for the football is it?

I want the players that play for my national team to be playing st the highest level possible not going through the motions and picking their Money in the bottom tier of football.
		
Click to expand...


Bottom line is if your good enough you should play. Therefore why the hell are Webster, Caldwell and Kenny bloody Miller playing???


----------



## chris661 (Sep 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Bottom line is if your good enough you should play. Therefore why the hell are Webster, Caldwell and Kenny bloody Miller playing???
		
Click to expand...

Never said I agree with them either. I still want my national team to be picking players playing at the highest possible standard they can.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyway the problem isn't really to do with the players it's to do with the way they are used. It seems to me that levien. Sets the team up not to get best rather than trying to win.  As has been said before he will most likely look at this as a point gained rather than two lost.  He is the biggest problem we have at the minute.....


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Never said I agree with them either. I still want my national team to be picking players playing at the highest possible standard they can.
		
Click to expand...


If you are good enough you should play. If your the best central midfielder and play for Brechin City or Manchester City it makes no difference to me. 

Fletcher situation plus continued failings plus that 4-6-0 formation means Levein should walk in my opinion.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 9, 2012)

Scotland, no matter how poor we have been in the past, have always had a few classy individual players.
We seem pretty stong on the 'team ethic' thing but give me the flare players anytime.
I don't mind seeing Scotland lose so long as we have given it a go and tried to win the match.
Watched the highlights [!!???] last night and we were pretty awful. Mind you the team higher in the rankings were just as bad.
Looked like they both wanted 'not to lose the game'.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2012)

I was suprised to see that Blackpool's Matty Phillips never got on the field.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Never said I agree with them either. I still want my national team to be picking players playing at the highest possible standard they can.
		
Click to expand...

Then why no critisism of Miller as well. He has run off to the MLS retirement home. Plenty other forwards now playing at a higher level. He could still be playing in ECL but he chose a big final pay cheque in a lower league thats season does not run in line with our international calendar


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Was at the game yesterday and it's time for this utter tit of a man to piss off,we deserve so much better.Avril has no track record as a gaffer so why he got the job God only kens.after 20 minutes the crowd were screaming for change yet this clown could not see it,thank feck am no going to wales or brussels but am due to go to Serbia in march so pray he is gone by then.We have the players but the tactics from this clown are a farce and any managerial team that includes Kenny fecking Black deserve the punt.Raging is not the word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

One up top?????? Unbeloodylievable!!

Those in charge need to act fast asthe Tartan Army are walking,poor ticket sales for the 1st two matches says what we are feeling.Sack the clown and appoint a gaffer with tactical nous and do it fast please!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Bacon roll and cuppa taken and I've calmed down a bit so here we go.....

The fact we have so many average players means we have to get every single thing right in order to qualify.


Nobody could ever convince me that playing our best defender in midfield, weakening the defence and midfield in one fell swoop, is the right thing to do. A holding midfielder needs to be technically good, and move the ball on quickly and well. Having a centre back in there slows the game down. Used to having the whole game in front of him, a centre back is far more likely to get caught in possession in the middle of the park.


Adam at times was dropping even deeper than Caldwell, to do the 'holding' midfielder job, leaving a huge gap in midfield. It is far too defensive minded and it backfires. Play midfielders in midfield! He is forever saying how strong we are in midfield yet plays a centre back in there, so it makes no sense whatever way you cut it.


It took Levein 3 corners to realise that they were leaving 3 men up... against 2 of us. That isn't good enough.


We bring everybody back at corners, yet when one of their players went to get it short, only one of our players went out. It felt that at every single corner they had the option of taking it short. Again, not good enough. Then, because we bring everybody back, when we clear it, the ball just comes straight back.


The subs were far too late in coming.


The tactics (4-5-isolated 1 again??), selections (Miller was neither fit or in form), substitution timings, and post-game comments ("we played excellent stuff today") have all done nothing to change my long held view that Levein is completely out of his depth and is in no way an international manager.

Yet again most of the players looked totally lost and confused with this system that "the whole group are really comfortable with".I wont post anymore today as I'm so sick of this that I'll just get angry.


The manager has influence no matter what standard of player, so has to take sole blame.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

Caldwell best defender hahahahahahaha.

Your still pished.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Caldwell best defender hahahahahahaha.

Your still pished.
		
Click to expand...

We have a better defender in the squad do we?

If we have I am not aware of him obviously.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 9, 2012)

Berra and Caldwell were doing OK in the middle in previous games , why change?
 I don't really rate either of them highly but the Caldwell somehow seems to have the confidence of the Tartan Army and the manager. I must be missing something!
The goalie seems to be the only 'Scotland class' player we have at the moment.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't rate Caldwell either but he is our best defender at the moment.

Only passmarks yesterday go to Dixon and McShagger and possibly Forrest when he came on.

Dire.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I don't rate Caldwell either but he is our best defender at the moment.

Only passmarks yesterday go to Dixon and McShagger and possibly Forrest when he came on.

Dire.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, he is our best but that is why we need a holding midfielder to sit in front of the back 4 and protect them. Other mangers ( burley and vogts) elected to do without the holding man and our defence got ripped apart. By playing the 5th man in midfield we look a lot more secure at the back but it leaves us one up top and toothless. If we Play 2 up top and the man sitting in front of back four means asking the remaining 3 in the middle to do too much work and the midfield just gets dominated. 

It's been that way since the Roxburgh days


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenny Dalglish seems to be at a loose end just hacking around Hillside at the moment.........


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Kenny Dalglish seems to be at a loose end just hacking around Hillside at the moment.........
		
Click to expand...

I would rater have Kenny Rogers than that clown,


----------



## StuartD (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I would rater have Kenny Rogers than that clown,
		
Click to expand...

For a man that wasn't going to post anymore today, you sure are spending a lot of time on here. Have to agree with you again though


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

StuartD said:



			For a man that wasn't going to post anymore today, you sure are spending a lot of time on here. Have to agree with you again though
		
Click to expand...

As the other half often says,I lie.

Still fuming!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I would rater have Kenny Rogers than that clown,
		
Click to expand...

I thought you may say that, just double-checking. 

As so often happens when people calling for new managers/players, they don't say who can come in and do the job. So, who should replace him?


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought you may say that, just double-checking. 

As so often happens when people calling for new managers/players, they don't say who can come in and do the job. So, who should replace him?
		
Click to expand...

The last time we had folk like Arena and Lagerback apply,either of those I would take but with the utter clowns that are in charge of the game up here we will end up appointing someone like Jeffries,Williamson or Calderwood!!

What is happening really should not be a surprise to anyone,Avril is doing a job that his pitiful C.V. suggested he would do.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The last time we had folk like Arena and Lagerback apply,either of those I would take but with the utter clowns that are in charge of the game up here we will end up appointing someone like Jeffries,Williamson or Calderwood!!

What is happening really should not be a surprise to anyone,Avril is doing a job that his pitiful C.V. suggested he would do.
		
Click to expand...

2 questions:- Would you have an Englishman, especially if he had all the credentials you would want in a Scotland manager, expect being Scottish, of course.

Would appointing an Irish manager be more or less controversial than appointing an Englishman. I don't want to turn this into a sectarian thing, but would be interested to know what the general feeling would be. Honest.

What about Gary McAllister, Strachan, Alan Hansen, Terry Butcher, Mick Mcarthy off the top of my head - or out of my hat.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Scotland, Wales and NI will probably never qualify for anything again.  Very poor teams.  And England won't get beyond a QF either.

Time for a GB team.  A harmonising force that has a better chance collectively.

It won't happen of course as the level of intelligence and capability to see the big picture at every level of football from fan to player to boardroom is generally lower than average. Shame but it's true.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 questions:- Would you have an Englishman, especially if he had all the credentials you would want in a Scotland manager, expect being Scottish, of course.

Would appointing an Irish manager be more or less controversial than appointing an Englishman. I don't want to turn this into a sectarian thing, but would be interested to know what the general feeling would be. Honest.

What about Gary McAllister, Strachan, Alan Hansen, Terry Butcher, Mick Mcarthy off the top of my head - or out of my hat.
		
Click to expand...

I would take dodgy 'Arry if it meant I could watch my country winning or at least competing. Butcher??At least suggest someone who has a decent record please.

As for a Paddy,again I certainly would not have a problem as long as he's a correct choice and I cannot think of one Irishman I would want to take charge that is going to inspire me or the nation.Pretty much the same can be said for an Englishman...who is there bar twitchy that would be a decent appointment and have better credentials than many foreign or Scottish men?


----------



## Dodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Scotland, Wales and NI will probably never qualify for anything again.  Very poor teams.  And England won't get beyond a QF either.

Time for a GB team.  A harmonising force that has a better chance collectively.

It won't happen of course as the level of intelligence and capability to see the big picture at every level of football from fan to player to boardroom is generally lower than average. Shame but it's true.
		
Click to expand...

Snelly in fishing alert.

If you are not fishing then that post is frankly laughable.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Snelly in fishing alert.

If you are not fishing then that post is frankly laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Fishing slightly but a GB football team would certainly get my vote.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I would take dodgy 'Arry if it meant I could watch my country winning or at least competing. Butcher??At least suggest someone who has a decent record please.

As for a Paddy,again I certainly would not have a problem as long as he's a correct choice and I cannot think of one Irishman I would want to take charge that is going to inspire me or the nation.Pretty much the same can be said for an Englishman...who is there bar twitchy that would be a decent appointment and have better credentials than many foreign or Scottish men?
		
Click to expand...

As I said, out the top of my head/hat. I was thinking someone with experience of playing for scotland or managing in Scotland, don't know how he is doing now, but I thought he was doing ok, up to a few years ago.

John Toshack, or any other brits (and irish) you would fancy?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

Only Billy Davies gets my vote.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 9, 2012)

What about Ronald McDonald?



thecraw said:



			Only Billy Davies gets my vote.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## birdieman (Sep 9, 2012)

SFA should look to Davie Moyes, he is used to putting together competitive teams with limited resources and gets the best out of players.  He's done what he can with Everton and needs a new challenge. I think all players would respect him and want to play for him unlike Levein who does I have to admit seem rather negative and uninspiring to both fans and players.
The business with Fletcher annoys me more than anything else, Levein is paid to get results by fielding the best team available yet fails to do that for some personal dislike which goes against the national interest.  Get him out now before another qualifying campaign is over before its started.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh come on, Fletcher wanted to pick and choose which games he played in.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

birdieman said:



			SFA should look to Davie Moyes, he is used to putting together competitive teams with limited resources and gets the best out of players.  He's done what he can with Everton and needs a new challenge. I think all players would respect him and want to play for him unlike Levein who does I have to admit seem rather negative and uninspiring to both fans and players.
The business with Fletcher annoys me more than anything else, Levein is paid to get results by fielding the best team available yet fails to do that for some personal dislike which goes against the national interest.  Get him out now before another qualifying campaign is over before its started.
		
Click to expand...

SFA couldn't come close to matching Moyes wages at Everton. Also in my opinion Moyes is a stick on to succeed Sir Fergie. Moyes would just laugh at the SFA. 

(In my opinion!)


----------



## smange (Sep 9, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oh come on, Fletcher wanted to pick and choose which games he played in.
		
Click to expand...

And Fletcher has also recently said he regrets it and apologised and was man enough to offer to sit down with Levein but Leveins refused and just said the door was closed to Fletcher and thats it. Arrogant clown of a man


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2012)

Avril is to stubborn to back down, he's too scared to losegames and it's costing us dear. On Saturday he waited 80mins before changing asystem that was clearly failing, everyone except him could see it.
Some of his selections had me scratching my head, Hutton forexample was p*ss poor, is he honestly the best option we have at rightback?  if so we are doomed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 9, 2012)

Scotland manager is a pretty thankless task at the moment since our players are distinctly average at best; most managers would struggle.

However, Levein should have been marched out the door the minute he handed in a team sheet with a 4-6-0 formation - just ludicrous.

Frustrating that there are so many quality Scottish managers out there that would not consider taking the job if it were offered. I do wonder if Strachan would be interested - we could certainly do worse. He's still out of the game isn't he?

Not going to happen in the short term though. CL is there at least until we fail to qualify.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2012)

birdieman said:



			SFA should look to Davie Moyes, he is used to putting together competitive teams with limited resources and gets the best out of players.  He's done what he can with Everton and needs a new challenge. I think all players would respect him and want to play for him unlike Levein who does I have to admit seem rather negative and uninspiring to both fans and players.
The business with Fletcher annoys me more than anything else, Levein is paid to get results by fielding the best team available yet fails to do that for some personal dislike which goes against the national interest.  Get him out now before another qualifying campaign is over before its started.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about Moyes.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 9, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Scotland manager is a pretty thankless task at the moment since our players are distinctly average at best; most managers would struggle.

However, Levein should have been marched out the door the minute he handed in a team sheet with a 4-6-0 formation - just ludicrous.

Frustrating that there are so many quality Scottish managers out there that would not consider taking the job if it were offered. I do wonder if Strachan would be interested - we could certainly do worse. He's still out of the game isn't he?

Not going to happen in the short term though. *CL is there at least until we fail to qualify*.
		
Click to expand...


That could be Tuesday night!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2012)

kenny sheils the kilmarnock manager could do the job


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 10, 2012)

williamalex1 said:



			kenny sheils the kilmarnock manager could do the job
		
Click to expand...

Now that's one way of brightening up a rather dull Monday.

Davies or Strachan, Levein gtf.


----------



## Scott1505 (Sep 10, 2012)

The biggest crime for me was when he said after the game maybe i could have made the subs sooner! You think? 

For me the job really has to go to someone where it is there final job and not some younger guy where if they are doing a half decent job they will jump at the 1st chance down to the premier league/championship as creates a lack of stability. At the end of the day that was what Levein would be hoping for although i suspect now he will do well to get a job in the SPL!


----------



## smange (Sep 10, 2012)

If and when Levein is sacked please lets not all jump on the Gordon Strachan bandwagon

That would be going from one arrogant arse to another, hes an obnoxious little you know what

How about Billy Stark? Done a good job with the U21s and will already know a lot of the current squads capabilities.

We have a few decent young players around at the minute and its time they were brought through and playing in the full team.

Lets be honest and admit that theres not a hope of us qualifying for the next world cup so lets use the qualifying campaign to blood the younger guys and give them the experience that managers so often state as an excuse for not playing them. Maybe they may surprise everyone and get some good results.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2012)

Ach well.  With Rory winning and Andy hopefully also winning in the states tonight - who knows - good things come in threes so maybe - just maybe - Scotland will follow-up and win a football match.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 10, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ach well.  With Rory winning and Andy hopefully also winning in the states tonight - who knows - good things come in threes so maybe - just maybe - Scotland will follow-up and win a football match.
		
Click to expand...

Rory is Irish though <confused>

Stevie I think strachan would be quite good and he might also be interested as he should be able to carry on with the media stuff. Although he is the best of a bad lot to choose from who else is going to be seriously interested in it?


----------



## smange (Sep 10, 2012)

chris661 said:



*Rory is Irish though <confused>*

Stevie I think strachan would be quite good and he might also be interested as he should be able to carry on with the media stuff. Although he is the best of a bad lot to choose from who else is going to be seriously interested in it?
		
Click to expand...

Not according to Rory if the interview with him thats being talked about this morning is true

Anyway back on topic

I personally cant bear Strachan and cant think what hes done in management, yes he won things at Celtic but I could manage either half of the Old Firm to trophies with the money they spend in Scottish Football. 

As I said earlier I wouldnt mind them giving Billy Stark a chance but if the SFA want someone with a proven managerial track record I guess its just a case of waiting to see who applies and taking the best option from that.

Im not too fussed whether they are Scottish or not, if they get performances and results they can be from Mars for all I care


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Rory is Irish though <confused>

Stevie I think strachan would be quite good and he might also be interested as he should be able to carry on with the media stuff. Although he is the best of a bad lot to choose from who else is going to be seriously interested in it?
		
Click to expand...

I KNOW he's bl**dy Irish - I said GOOD things not GOOD Scottish things...

I had the misfortune of being one of those who went to all home games at Hampden between 1974 and 1984 - so my memories of Scotland are of some 'not too bad' players and some 'pretty good' games - rather casting today's efforts in a bit of poor light (aside - I was at Hampden when we played the new World Champions Argentina in 1979.  We lost 3-1.  We were told to watch out for a new wunderkind we'd never heard of - 18yr old lad by the name of Maradona.  Difference between then and now is that we went along really thinking that we could win   Maradona scored and after we got over grumbling how poor we seemed compared with Argentina (LOL) we ended up applauding Argentina's play.  They were a pretty fantastic team - but we weren't too shoddy! and we decided that the Maradona lad looked a little special and might well have a future.

However then was then.  I think we do have some good players and plenty of spirit.  So all we need is organisation and we can have a fair team and one that could have a little bit of success (see - I'm not actually setting the bar very high for us - experience of the last 20-odd yrs tells me to do that).  

In truth we need Fergie to retire and take up the Scotland job as a part-time hobby 'director of football' sort of role for a wee bit of pocket money.  Get him to mentor a younger guy.  I'm sure there are younger managers out there who would jump at the chance to work with Fergie.  Young guy does the Scotland manager job for say 4-5 yrs; makes a reasonable fist of it - good on his CV to move into senior club management.  Just a different route to the top of club management.

Of course this plan collapses at Step One if Fergie says he's not interested - but maybe ask *him* who he'd like to work with in the Scotland role.  He might well identify someone the SFA might never think - get Fergie committed to the young *manager.

*But will probably fail at Step One - and clearly not for this year or probably next.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 10, 2012)

Must admit I was a bit disappointed when sir brown brogues left to go back to rangers as I thought he was doing a good job but it would be a HUGE mistake to back down that road. The problem is with the mediocre players you are more than likely going to get a mediocre manager.


----------



## Scott1505 (Sep 10, 2012)

Would really struggle to follow a team with Strachan in charge I just cannot stand the man the moment he opens his mouth in front of the camera. Although i am sure a couple of decent results would change that.

We just need a manager who isn't scared of having a go at home. I wouldn't mind setting up like we did away to Serbia (not including Kenny Miller) and if the 1st half panned out the same way we could look to have a go in the second half but Levein whether home or away sees a point as a great result if the team is considered better team than us and is just too scared to lose a game.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 10, 2012)

smange said:



			Not according to Rory if the interview with him thats being talked about this morning is true

Anyway back on topic

I personally cant bear Strachan and cant think what hes done in management, yes he won things at Celtic but I could manage either half of the Old Firm to trophies with the money they spend in Scottish Football. 

As I said earlier I wouldnt mind them giving Billy Stark a chance but if the SFA want someone with a proven managerial track record I guess its just a case of waiting to see who applies and taking the best option from that.

Im not too fussed whether they are Scottish or not, if they get performances and results they can be from Mars for all I care
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a huge fan of Strachan's personality either, but he'd at least get us playing better football than we currently do.

Billy Stark is doing a great job with the u 21's and I'd like to see him continue with that.

Another reasonable shout would be Stuart McCall.


----------



## smange (Sep 10, 2012)

Just seen the eejit on Sky Sports News and apparently its everyone elses fault for being so negative and this is causing the team to struggle to play well.

Imagine someone who put out a team with a 6-4-0 formation and plays against poor sides at home with 1 striker on the pitch accusing anyone else of being negative.

What a knob he is and he is surely only digging his own grave every time he speaks.

Imagine accusing Scotland fans of not backing the team

Words fail me


----------



## Dodger (Sep 10, 2012)

What's with the Stark love??

Confusing,what has he done to warrant a shot?

Go with someone who has international experience please.

But you just know Avril will eek out a lacklustre 1-0 tomorrow night to keep him in the job.


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2012)

smange said:



			Is it just me or do any of my fellow countrymen feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

Is this thread only open to Scottish folk or can a sassenach have a pop too?

*Slime*.


----------



## smange (Sep 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			What's with the Stark love??

Confusing,what has he done to warrant a shot?

Go with someone who has international experience please.

But you just know Avril will eek out a lacklustre 1-0 tomorrow night to keep him in the job.
		
Click to expand...

Stark has done a decent job in recent years with the U21s and will know a lot of the players

Another issue and when it comes to the SFA will be a major deciding factor is that he will be cheap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2012)

Slime said:



			Is this thread only open to Scottish folk or can a sassenach have a pop too?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Minor point of order Slime - Glaswegians 9for example) are in fact sassenachs as it was a term formerly applied by Highlanders to (non-Gaelic-speaking) Lowlanders.  However as a gaelic-speaking (a very little admittedly) Glaswegian I think I just avoid the classification.  

And speaking for myself - yes please post away.  But be aware that expressions of superiority uttered by those of allegiance south of the border are likely to be scoffed at and treated with disdain - and don't we just love a bit of schadenfreude.


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Minor point of order Slime *- Glaswegians 9for example) are in fact sassenachs as it was a term formerly applied by Highlanders to (non-Gaelic-speaking) Lowlanders.  However as a gaelic-speaking (a very little admittedly) Glaswegian I think I just avoid the classification.  

And speaking for myself - yes please post away.  *But be aware that expressions of superiority uttered by those of allegiance south of the border are likely to be scoffed at and treated with disdain* - and don't we just love a bit of schadenfreude.
		
Click to expand...

Minor point of order *SwingsitlikeHogan* but,

Sassenach  -  The Gaelic term for a Saxon. Survives in modern day Ireland and Scotland as a derogatory term for an English person.

Sassenach  -  A Scot's term for an english person. Supposedly said with mirth but often containing thinly veiled hostility.



As for *'expressions of superiority'* you need have no  worries at all as I merely wanted to share my opinion on the Scottish  national football team and, in fact, my opinion on Scottish football as a  whole.
It is as follows,

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...........................................................


*Slime*.

P.S. I've got my smileys back!


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="class: index"][/TD]
[TD="class: word"][/TD]
[TD="class: tools"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD="class: text, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 10, 2012)

smange said:



			Wondered how long it would take for a smartarse comment from an Englander

And yes we do have a football team and you know what?

Its a piss poor team but at least we know that and admit it instead of hiding behind a world cup win from nearly fifty years ago and thinking we are world beaters.

The Scottish National team for years punched above its weight and its only now in recent years that we have found out natural level. We are a small country with a small population so how on earth are we going to produce an all conquering team?

All we as fans ask is that the best available players are picked and only when they are playing well for their clubs, as it should be with International football.

In my opinion this isnt happening under the current management team and its time Levein was under pressure from the SFA to deliver performances.
		
Click to expand...

at least we have won something!!!!


----------



## DelB (Sep 10, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			at least we have won something!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And don't we know it.


----------



## Val (Sep 10, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			at least we have won something!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Once, however for a country with a population larger than Spain then you should be embarrassed bragging about it.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Once, however for a country with a population larger than Spain then you should be embarrassed bragging about it.
		
Click to expand...

Once,are you sure it is only the once???


----------



## Val (Sep 10, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Once,are you sure it is only the once???
		
Click to expand...

Feels like every year


----------



## chris661 (Sep 10, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Feels like every year
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it feels like every day.....


----------



## Dodger (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes Billy Stark may just be the man.

He has just lead our under 21's to glorious failure...he fits the bill.

He is as unqualified as the clown in charge yet got the job on the back of leading the mighty Spiders to 3rd division glory.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2012)

Slime said:



			Minor point of order *SwingsitlikeHogan* but,

Sassenach  -  The Gaelic term for a Saxon. Survives in modern day Ireland and Scotland as a derogatory term for an English person.

Sassenach  -  A Scot's term for an english person. Supposedly said with mirth but often containing thinly veiled hostility.



As for *'expressions of superiority'* you need have no  worries at all as I merely wanted to share my opinion on the Scottish  national football team and, in fact, my opinion on Scottish football as a  whole.
It is as follows,

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:...........................................................


*Slime*.

P.S. I've got my smileys back!


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="class: index"][/TD]
[TD="class: word"][/TD]
[TD="class: tools"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD="class: text, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

In respect of sassenachs you are not wrong - simply pointing out that *originally* sassenach was not simply applied to our friends south of the border.

And as far as 'expressions of superiority' ... this was said a bit in jest, but we soon got to the 'at least we've won something' nature of post  

Anyway - given the fantastic successes of GB&NI sportsmen and women this year in the Olympics (of both flavours), golf and tennis - in truth the fact that England won the WC in 1966 (nearly 50 yrs ago btw) seems a rather irrelevant sporting success. The successes of this year make that one long ago pale into insignificance if you ask me.

And so to this evening.  Well Rory and Andy have done their bit in my things come in 3s steps to heaven - Scotland winning a football match should now be a dawdle (won't it???).  Of course it will.  Glass half full guys and gals.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 11, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			at least we have won something!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, in the good old days of black and white telly, on your home pitch.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 11, 2012)

Well no surprise that Avril has stuck with his lone striker,the man who has hit 2 goals in his last 39 for club and country.

Morrison must be Avrils lovechild.:mmm:

Hope Forrest can produce it because dear god he's going to have to.

I predict another disjointed performance with no many goals but hopefully a home win....really do not have any faith in us but I do hope I am incorrect but really do not see where the goals are going to come from.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2012)

were on a roll after andy's win, some hope


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 11, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye, in the good old days of black and white telly, on your home pitch.
		
Click to expand...

and your favourite song about some french bloke was at a time of dolby sound and techno color,will ye no come back again!!!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 11, 2012)

Glasgow Taxi's advertising on the sidelines, wonder if they could change it to 'Glasgow Taxi.... for Levein'?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2012)

If we sit in any deeper they'll be playing in my living room!

Levein GTF you absolute negative clown and get Miller and Hutton off!


----------



## Dodger (Sep 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If we sit in any deeper they'll be playing in my living room!

Levein GTF you absolute negative clown and get Miller and Hutton off!
		
Click to expand...

Hutton going forward so far tonight has been good,total bombescare defending.Passmark for Dixon and Forrest so far and that is it.

Dire.As much as I don't care for Miller he is isolated,we have not got a midfield.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha, listen to that boo-ing!

Levein has lost the Tartan Army. Have you ever heard the Tartan Army boo a manager EVER???


----------



## granters (Sep 11, 2012)

I really hate to say it, and i mean it, but if getting beat tonight meant Levein was shown the door i'd take it now. This is shocking, Mcgregor's kept us in it so far, at home against a former Yugoslav republic. I think that says it all


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 11, 2012)

So much for the world cup then.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 11, 2012)

If I wake up on Thursday morning and this bellend is still in charge then I fear I may never darken Hampdens turnstiles again.

He looks like a wee laddie lost and he is exactly that,

Get back to where you belong you cretin,in fact Cowden are too good for you.Utter clown.

More mad than Saturday?? You effing bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Iaing (Sep 11, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			So much for the world cup then. 



Click to expand...

At least it'll save us any further embarrassment if ( when )we don't qualify.
That was absolutely shocking!
:angry:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 11, 2012)

Iaing said:



			At least it'll save us any further embarrassment if ( when )we don't qualify.
That was absolutely shocking!
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Don't relax yet - we've still to play the two best teams in the group!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2012)

The numpty won't walk thats for sure! He's an arrogant sod.


----------



## DelB (Sep 11, 2012)

I gave up watching Scotland playing football years ago. Fecking hopeless.


----------



## alnecosse (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you think Avril made K Millar Capt to prove a point i dont think Millar is finished and coming on from the bench with 20min to go he could probably do a job, but leaving Rhodes on the bench when he is scoring for fun this loyalty to players doesnt work. But it will be his downfall but as usual we have to go out tournament or make it near impossible to qualify before action taken but the quicker the better as Leviens arrogance is a joke.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 11, 2012)

Absolutely and utterly dreadful. To substitute Miller with Adam is frankly beyond ridiculous.

Levein MUST be out before the next match if for no other reason than to salvage some pride.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyway, back to Andy Murray. That guy makes me proud to be Scottish. 

Anyone watch the tennis this morning?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to drag it back to Scottish sporting failures but couldn't resist this from the BBC website




"Two points from the top" - a gem of a line from Craig Levein. Or, to put it another way, Scotland are two points from the bottom...


Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Sep 11, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sorry to drag it back to Scottish sporting failures but couldn't resist this from the BBC website

[/FONT][/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

I was saying to smange on twitter he is already talking about other results going our way in the group and we could have been top. Eh it was one game into a qualifying campaign and he is talking like that. No wonder we are crap if that is the inspiration he gives.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2012)

not a flower of scotland then hen



DelB said:



			I gave up watching Scotland playing football years ago. Fecking hopeless.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SS2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Headless chickens playing negative football and lacking basic passing skills. Levein takes uninspirational to a new level.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 12, 2012)

I was thinking last night after watching that rubbish.
How many years is it since Scotland had a decent team?
For me it must be 40 years.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 12, 2012)

Training starts today. The olympics are in Rio in 2016. Its the only chance I have of getting there now


----------



## One Planer (Sep 12, 2012)

Could be worse lads. You could have played like the Welsh :thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2012)

Now I stopped following Inbternational football years ago however listening to Levien over the last few days are shocking. He said something along the following lines about Jordan Rhodes

"....he is just starting out in his international career and has just moved to Championship football and International football is a different game from league 1.............."

Now am I not right in saying the player he fiercley defended, Paul Dixon, is playing at the club Rhodes just left?

The guy is clueless.


----------



## smange (Sep 12, 2012)

Just seen the interview with Chris Coleman after his Wales team were thumped 6-1 last night, and he said "I accept responsibility, im the manager".

Well done that man for honesty and manning up instead of the arrogant comments of Levein in blaming everyone and everything else for Scotlands failings and refusing to accept that he is being well paid to do a job that he is clearly failing in.

I see he also has at least one player, Gary Caldwell also blaming the negativity of the fans for the poor performances. What is it with some current football players and managers that they dont seem to understand this is their jobs and they are being well paid for it, its their job to go out and perform to the best of their ability which in turn will get the fans on their side.

Come on SFA get rid of Levein before you lose the fans


----------



## alnecosse (Sep 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Now I stopped following Inbternational football years ago however listening to Levien over the last few days are shocking. He said something along the following lines about Jordan Rhodes

"....he is just starting out in his international career and has just moved to Championship football and International football is a different game from league 1.............."

Now am I not right in saying the player he fiercley defended, Paul Dixon, is playing at the club Rhodes just left?

The guy is clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and Dixon was probably our best player over the 2 games really is laughable.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 12, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Could be worse lads. You could have played like the Welsh :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Next match is Wales v Scotland. Losers can stop kidding themselves about qualification.

Has 0-0 written all over it. Except that Wales always seem to beat us nowadays.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



*So much for the world cup then. *

Click to expand...

Like you ever had a chance of qualifying :rofl:.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

Slime said:



			Like you ever had a chance of qualifying :rofl:.
		
Click to expand...

Why? I t was a decent draw within a fairly easy* group. Second place was well within reach.


*I realise there is no such thing as an easy game/group but on paper there is.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 13, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Why? I t was a decent draw within a fairly easy* group. Second place was well within reach.


.
		
Click to expand...

Bit optimistic IMO Chris ,, Belguim , Croatia , Serbia...  been honest i thought it was between yerselves & Wales for 4th & 5th .. with macedonis holding up the group 

Not having a go or anything but seriously , with that idiot managing ye, has no idea how to manage international team & constantly contradicting what he says  is just undermining the very little confidence that was there for some .. 

Ireland need to do the same as Scotland , scrap the old guard & blood the youngsters , write off this qualifying campaign as an experience builder , Ireland need to play McClean on the left , coleman on the right , Mcarthy in the middle with whelan or fahey ,, up front we have great options (if not such great players) Doyle , Long , Cox , Walters , keane is past it now .. 
.
I think ireland have the making of a good squad but like Scotland our manager will seem to do it his way ..


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Bit optimistic IMO Chris ,, Belguim , Croatia , Serbia...  been honest i thought it was between yerselves & Wales for 4th & 5th .. with macedonis holding up the group
		
Click to expand...

Serbia are pish and were easily beatable Probably Croatia winning the group with us having a go with Belguim for second spot BUT if we had won our two HOME games to start with confidence would have been up and who knows where it would have went.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Why? I t was a decent draw within a fairly easy* group. Second place was well within reach.


*I realise there is no such thing as an easy game/group but on paper there is.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , for years we have complained about tough draws.
We get a not too difficult one and start like ninnies.


----------

